# [SOLVED] Transfer Files Using Ethernet Cable



## CoasterFreak

Ok, on my desktop i have files i want to move to my laptop, can I use a direct cable connection (Ethernet port - Ethernet port) to transfer files? If so, how? Do I need a router? Can someone please explain in details....thanx


----------



## dalereis

If you are connecting directly with the cable you need a "cross over" cable which is like a regular ethernet cable but each end is wired opposite the other.


----------



## CoasterFreak

after I get this "Cross over" cable, then what do I do??


----------



## JohnWill

Here's a link to some basic guides to getting your computers networked. Networking & Sharing Files & Printers


----------



## CoasterFreak

thanx


----------



## CoasterFreak

ok, that website was pretty vague. But Here's what i did. I went into Local Area Connection (The Ethernet Card) and clicked on TCP/IP and then clicked properties, and then I assigned both computers an IP Address (192.168.100.1 and 192.168.100.2), and then I turned on NETBios. Should it work now? I have not gotten the cross-over cable yet though.


----------



## bassetman

You'll need to create a NetWork Neighborhood and make at least something shared on the receiving PC. I'm sure JohnWill can explain this bettter than me!


----------



## CoasterFreak

thanx...next I just have to say..HELP johnwill!!!


----------



## CoasterFreak

...........I'm still patiently waiting a response............
preferably from johnwill!!!


----------



## JohnWill

Let's review the steps necessary to make this work:

1. Make sure that your Network Interface Card (NIC) is properly installed and has all it's drivers loaded. Check in Device Manager for any associated errors for the NIC.

2. Make sure the computers have are on the same subnet, i.e. 192.168.2.x with a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0. If the first three octets are not identical with that subnet mask, the computers will be unable to communicate. If the subnet masks are different for computers in the network, they will not be able to communicate.

3. Make sure you have the same workgroup name for all computers.

4. Make sure you have the Gateway, and DNS IP addresses if you're sharing Internet access.

5. Make sure you can ping the other computer's IP address by IP address and by name.

6. Make sure that any firewall is configured to allow access by other computers on your subnet. You may want to disable the firewall to test if it's causing the problem with sharing. Don't forget the XP firewall in TCP/IP properties.

7. Make sure there is an account on any 2k or XP machine that matches the login name on the client computer connecting to the shared resource on the 2K or XP machine.

8. Make sure that NETBIOS over TCP/IP is enabled in TCP/IP Advanced Properties.

9. Insure that you have shared the drive or folder you want to view from the remote machine. Right click on the resource and select Sharing.

You need a CAT5 crossover cable to connect the two machines if the NIC's are not auto-sensing, if they are, any cable should work.


----------



## CoasterFreak

what exactly is a subnet? I see a spot for subnet mask but not for just subnet


----------



## jtatsud

Quick clarification:

To be on the same subnet, computers need to have the same subnet mask. So you need to make sure that all your computers have the same subnet mask so they can more easily communicate.

More detailed (and complex) explanation:

A subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 means that all the numbers in the first 3 "fields" of the IP address must be the same. 

Thus, using the subnet mask of 255.255.255.0, the IP addresses of 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.100 are in the same subnet.

Using the same subnet mask, the IP addresses of 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.11.100 are NOT in the same subnet.

It's even more complicated than this, but these are the basics.

Hope I didn't confuse you too much!


----------



## CoasterFreak

thanx, i was lost but now am found...lol


----------



## CoasterFreak

thank you all who helped me. i successfully set up the crossover cable and am sucessfully sharing files


----------



## bassetman

Glad you got it worked out!


----------



## JohnWill

:up:


----------



## bassetman

Hey JohnWill, I wondered what happened with that MVP thing.
Congratulations!  :up:


----------



## JohnWill

Thanks, it was somewhat of a surprise. However, I'm not complaining.


----------



## bassetman

Apparently thugedout has deleted a message he left here


----------



## CoasterFreak

i figured this wasnt worth starting a new thread so i'll dust off this thread (lol) and ask my question, now that I've got them set up, how can I share an internet connection, a friend of mine is bringing his desktop over so I can work on it. I want my desktop to give his desktop an internet connection. Thanx.


----------



## JohnWill

Well, you can use ICS (Internet Connection Sharing), but it's frequently the source of ulcers getting it all sorted out! 

What kind of Internet connection do you have? If you have broadband, there are frequently rebate deals for broadband routers for $10 and up, that's the easy way to share an Internet connection.

I truthfully don't screw around with ICS, it's just too flaky for my tastes.


----------



## CoasterFreak

o, thanx


----------

